# Draxler al PSG. È ufficiale.



## Z A Z A' (24 Dicembre 2016)

È arrivato il primo grande colpo del mercato invernale: il fantasista tedesco Julian Draxler,a lungo inseguito dalla Juve e poi finito al Wolfsburg, approda alla corte di Emery per circa *44 milioni di euro*.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Dicembre 2016)

bravo bravo, già si era dimostrato un mercenario, adesso ancora di più si conferma. tanti auguri a vincere il campionato francese se ci riesci...


----------



## ralf (24 Dicembre 2016)

Se Draxler vale 44m chissà a quanto venderanno Brandt, Pulisic e Dembèlè.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2016)

Al PSG sono davvero dei mentecatti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2016)

Draxler-Cavani-Di Maria, porca vacca


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che ha fatto questo per valere 44 milioni?

Ormai il mercato è completamente impazzito.


----------



## juventino (24 Dicembre 2016)

Non ha fatto assolutamente nulla per crescere di valutazione.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Dicembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Draxler-Cavani-Di Maria, porca vacca



Forte, sulla carta, però dopo sul campo contano altre cose.
Ad oggi Draxler, oltre a non valere quelle cifre, secondo me non è neanche da PSG (quantomeno da titolare).


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Dicembre 2016)

Se dico che questo Suso è più forte qualcuno si scandalizza?


----------



## neversayconte (24 Dicembre 2016)

draxler è forte, ma come dice qualcuno qui sopra la sua valutazione era in calando, non in crescendo.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che ha fatto questo per valere 44 milioni?
> 
> Ormai il mercato è completamente impazzito.



Boh, davvero.


----------



## sballotello (24 Dicembre 2016)

Povero marmotta


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Bella carriera da fallito che lo aspetta


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2016)

credo che draxler si stia ancora mangiando le mani per non essere andato alla juve quando poteva andarci.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2016)

Si sa lo stipendio? Ho voglia di ridere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Dicembre 2016)

Draxler, Draxler...cosa stai combinando? 

Questo ragazzo caratterialmente vale zero. Dopo la sua esplosione nel Schalke poteva andare in tantissime squadre di alto livello. Invece per motivi strettamente finanziari e andato al Wolfsburg. Dopo un annata tutt'altro che soddisfacente come livello di prestazioni gia in estate ha iniziato di far capire di voler lasciare Wolfsburgo per la mancata qualificazione alla Champions. Cioe...questo e uno che al primo ostacolo vuole abbandonare la nave invece di lottare per conquistare qualcosa. In questa stagione poi il nulla totale. Estremamente incostante, quasi mai decisivo e comunque sempre a dire che ha voglia di cambiare aria. Insomma...un bimbo viziato.

Si dovrebbe rimettere in gioco in una realta tipo Leverkusen. E cosa fa? Segue nuovamente i soldi e a 23 anni va a fare il panchinaro a Parigi perche con le prestazioni dei ultimi due anni lui con la formazione titolare dei Parigini c'entra ben poco.
Qui rischia decisamente di rovinarsi la carriere.

A quanto si sente e anche un giocatore che si lascia portare un po dove pare ai suoi pricuratori, i veri vincitori dei suoi trasferimenti assurdi.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Dicembre 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> credo che draxler si stia ancora mangiando le mani per non essere andato alla juve quando poteva andarci.


E la Juve starà festaggiando per il pacco mancato.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2016)

E' piuttosto evidente che qui ragazzi si è pagato l'enorme talento più che il reale valore...questo è obiettivamente uno dei migliori talenti al mondo...e a noi uno cosi sarebbe servito eccome.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Dicembre 2016)

Giocatore che mi piace moltissimo, ma a mio parere troppo fragile fisicamente per investirci certe cifre e ne farne il fulcro di una squadra.


----------

